

Debian: How to be a bad maintainer by not updating a 6 years old package - webaholic
https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=574947

======
dozzie
Well, it's more about "how to be a bad maintainer by requiring ridiculous
permissions from user". Debian developer has a good point here.

~~~
webaholic
If you read the last but one comment, that option has been removed upstream.
That option could also have been disabled without holding the package hostage.
The debian developer is MIA after that has been pointed out.

